# Game 19: Celtics (8-10) @ Spurs (15-3)



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The Celtics are in San Antonio looking to put together back to back wins for the first time this season. They are also trying to avoid a 17th straight loss to Tim Duncan and the rest of his crew. The Celtics are coming off a 101-87 victory over the Hornets on Wednesday night, in which Pierce put together his 9th double double of the season. In the teams first meeting November 11, the Spurs handed the C's a 103-82 loss. The Spurs are currently on a 6 game tear, recently disposing of the Shaqless Miami Heat.

Probable Starters : PPG / RPG / APG

D.West: 9.0 / 3.8 / 4.0

R.Davis: 21.3 / 4.7 / 5.3

P.Pierce: 26.7 / 8.9 / 4.1

R. LaFrentz: 9.9 / 4.9 / 0.9

K.Perkins: 2.8 / 4.6 / 0.7

------------------------

T.Parker: 20.5 / 3.7 / 6.1

M.Ginobili: 15.2 / 9.6 / 3.1

B.Bowen: 7.9 / 3.2 / 1.8

T.Duncan: 21.2 / 12.1 / 3.3

R.Nesterovic: 6.3 / 4.4 / 0.3

Celtics PPG: 97.4 / Spurs PPG: 98.2
Celtics OPPG: 99.4 / Spurs OPPG: 89.7

Game starts at 8:30 eastern time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 19 - Celtics (8-10) @ Spurs (15-3)*





<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
 ​ 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes

**Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !**

Please visit the* *San Antonio Spurs Game Thread* *. *. *.* !


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

My computer wont let me save pictures and attach them so I couldn't do anything creative :dead:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Better?

Nice game-thread KH!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Edit - Double Post


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Much better. Appreciated. Thanks Prem.

Now I shall go and finish shoveling the pond off in front of my house so I may enjoy some skating tomorow. Fair bidings to all, see you at 8:30...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Much better. Appreciated. Thanks Prem.
> 
> Now I shall go and finish shoveling the pond off in front of my house so I may enjoy some skating tomorow. Fair bidings to all, see you at 8:30...



I'll see them on my desktop!!!

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2913335&conly=#post2913335


Man, I'm so excited right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I expect many pictures aqua.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

So you are watching the Celtic's game on your computer screen?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

yeah how are you doing that?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TV Tuner Graphics card


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What an air ball to open the game by D-West! damn...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ugliest shot ever.

Get it together Delonte.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

West redeems himself with a nice drive for 2...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good hesitation dribble by Delonte and nice finish on that layup.

Both teams aren't shooting well. 

Tim Duncan is a great passer off the dribble.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Atleast West isnt as hesitant to shoot anymore...Just wish he would make a little more...As he is rejected on the lay in by Rasho


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Duncan should get some braids...Haha that would look cool...

Pick up the tempo!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Manu for 2 and a foul....as I'm typing. He's coming onto bbb.net. HHAAH.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Perk blocks Duncan...Ricky goes to the hoop for 2...Not looking good...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This is cool...I need to to get rid of the splitter, the picture would be even better then.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Duncan is simply amazing.

Oh what could've been. We damn better get Greg Oden.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

haha nice Aqua...Pierce couldn't even buy a shot right about now...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I bet P2 misses this free throw


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love this.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

haha thats awesome...Atleast he made it...


As Al goes one for two....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Both teams aren't shooting well and are playing good defense (relative to the Celtics' usual horrible performance). It may be a boring game, but rather encouraging.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Good to finially see Paul break through and hit a J...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Beautifull look by Ricky to find Paul movin down the court fast, for the easy lay in at the last second...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Beautifull look by Ricky to find Paul movin down the court fast, for the easy lay in at the last second...


That was nice, almost got a picture too, but I wasn't fast enough...still learning though.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh you have to pause it as soon as it happens? I couldn't concentrate on that...I thought you could just rewind or something lol...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down five to the Spurs, 17-22:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*6-18*</td><td>*0-1*</td><td>*5-7*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*17*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*SAN ANTONIO SPURS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Manu Ginobili, SG</td><td>2</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bruce Bowen, SF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Finley, GF</td><td>4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brent Barry, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Beno Udrih, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fabricio Oberto, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nazr Mohammed, C</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Some more pictures.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Oh you have to pause it as soon as it happens? I couldn't concentrate on that...I thought you could just rewind or something lol...



I can...somehow...not there yet, just wanna watch the game before I mess anything up. 

I'm just taking pictures right now, just like "Print Screen" when you want to copy a picture from the desktop, except you press CTRL+Insert.

I have a few windowns open, so I was pressing CTRL INS on them and it didn't work.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Great job by Orien. Getting his own rebound and tipping it in...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Holy crap. Greene made a jumper!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great stuff aqua.

Orien Greene has been surprisingly good tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How about that?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Haha, Perk was pushing Duncan in the paint to get position. ANOTHER REBOUND.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ah, Doc takes Perk out, I guess he was rebounding too much for Doc's liking.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You can't win anything when your best two players are shooting a combined 6-18.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

End of the half...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount is the best player in the game, so far...*

...and we're playing the Spurs.

* besides Tim Duncan.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down by nine to the Spurs, 42-51:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>16</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>22</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>18</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>18</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*16-37*</td><td>*1-4*</td><td>*9-12*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*42*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*SAN ANTONIO SPURS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Manu Ginobili, SG</td><td>13</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>14</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bruce Bowen, SF</td><td>18</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>16</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Beno Udrih, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fabricio Oberto, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brent Barry, G</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nazr Mohammed, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Van Exel, PG</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Finley, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love my card...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice job by Delonte...Atleast we are showing some life...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Now I remember why I loathe Ginobli. What a freakin flop artist


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Well...That slipped away rather quickly...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Meh. It got a little better. Let's see what we can do!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, we're only down by ten but as the graphic shows, San Antonio is 14-0 when leading by ten or more through three quarters.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey! Heres an idea. Put your best player in when your trailing in the fourth! who would have thought...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down ten through three, 65-75:


> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>32</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>23</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>29</td><td>5-14</td><td>1-2</td><td>7-7</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>18</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>24</td><td>7-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*24-55*</td><td>*2-7*</td><td>*15-18*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*65*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*28.6%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 12 (16)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*SAN ANTONIO SPURS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Manu Ginobili, SG</td><td>19</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>27</td><td>5-15</td><td>1-2</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bruce Bowen, SF</td><td>28</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>26</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>17</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Beno Udrih, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fabricio Oberto, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brent Barry, G</td><td>13</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nazr Mohammed, C</td><td>13</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Van Exel, PG</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Finley, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*29-63*</td><td>*3-7*</td><td>*14-18*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*75*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*42.9%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (4</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Only 8! Now put Paul in and watch it lessen!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

We got it to 10. Now watch it rapidly get to 16.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Down 14 again. 

:sigh:

Not exactly the best game for Pierce and Ricky to have bad shooting nights.

LaFrentz needs to step it up. He's been horrible the last few games.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

17. And it's over...As if it wasn't when it started...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Would anyone else like to doubt the Tim Duncan led Spurs?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Some mental coaching let downs by our great coach:

Mark Blount is in the game and taking it inside on Tim Duncan any chance he gets.

Dan Dickau checked in the last five minutes to shoot 3s, he hasn't shot a ball yet and is constantly palying defense, so basically we have our worst defender in the game for defensive purposes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This is beautiful, I just lost in the sportsbook by half a point. lol.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

And Pierce sat out trying to play catch up for about around the 3rd and 4th quarters.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> I can...somehow...not there yet,* just wanna watch the game before I mess anything up. *
> 
> I'm just taking pictures right now, just like "Print Screen" when you want to copy a picture from the desktop, except you press CTRL+Insert.
> 
> I have a few windowns open, so I was pressing CTRL INS on them and it didn't work.


Mischief managed. Since the game ended, I've played around with this...I've messed it up and I can't watch TV anymore.


----------

